# Help!? Diatoms?



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

So ive been fighting this problem for about 2-3 weeks now scrubbing it off and doing partial water changes....How or when does this go away its starting to cover all the aquarium decoration and glass....UCK sucks!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just wipe it off. not much you can really do. cut back how much time the lights are if you dont have live plants. that will help some. but wiping it of is the best bet. real easy on a glass tank. as the tank ages the tend to go away as well. more so in new setups.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You need to do 2 water changes a week with that stuff.. Best thing to do is turn the filter off, clean the glass and anything that cant come out of the tank the best you can, for the stuff u can take out take it out and let it soak in hot water then wipe off.. The reason why you need to turn the filters off is to let the diatoms stay suspended in the water then do a water change. And as AS fan said only keep the lights on about 8 hours..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lo4life said:


> You need to do 2 water changes a week with that stuff.. Best thing to do is turn the filter off, clean the glass and anything that cant come out of the tank the best you can, for the stuff u can take out take it out and let it soak in hot water then wipe off.. The reason why you need to turn the filters off is to let the diatoms stay suspended in the water then do a water change. And as AS fan said only keep the lights on about 8 hours..


How old is the tank and have you done any large unconditioned water changes that could cause a recycle? Have you always had diatom problems or is it recent (meaning has this source of water caused diatoms)

Im assuming this is just because this is a newer tank and should go away in time. Just wipe it off for now.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a big problem with it too. Grows all over my powerheads, glass, decor, etc. It especially likes my driftwood for some reason. When i clean my filter sponges the first time I squees them the water looks like chocolate. I've tried EVERYTHING to get rid of this stuff, from multiple weekly water changes to Algaecides, and nothing works. You're best bet is to just stay ahead of it. Whenever I see a particulary dark spot forming I scrub it off.


----------

